# Wingbar $2500 on Ebay. $800 frame $1700 for the polish?



## Sped Man (Jan 20, 2017)

What do you guys think? Is it silly to ask $2500 for a $800 frame? He did polish though. Do you think he should get $1700 for the polish? 



http://www.ebay.com/itm/1937-Silver...186469?hash=item2ef9d82065:g:w8AAAOSwEzxYXpeO


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 20, 2017)

I think you can ask whatever you want--getting it is a different story. V/r Shawn


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## TR6SC (Jan 20, 2017)

Two thoughts.
1. $1700 does seem lit a lot to polish that frame, but I just found out how much work it is.
2. I've got $800 if you've got the frame.


----------



## tech549 (Jan 20, 2017)

well I would go after the more classic schwingbar for 4000.00.better deal.more bike for the money!i am sure he needs the money for his green fees !


----------



## willswares1220 (Jan 20, 2017)

Ge wiz polishing takes time guys!


----------



## SHO2010 (Jan 20, 2017)

If he can get $1700 for buffing I'm going out and get some new buffing pads!


----------



## Clark58mx (Jan 20, 2017)

I've heard these aren't supposed to be polished, as they weren't polished new.


----------



## locomotion (Jan 21, 2017)

EBAY thread is usually used for bitching about EBay posts


----------



## Crazy8 (Jan 21, 2017)

If it was a straight asking price, I would see the complaint.  But with the MAKE OFFER option, he's just making sure he doesn't undersell it.  Sadly, if he accepts a best offer, we'll never know what it is unless the buyer spills the beans on here.  Worthpoint will lead people on for years to come that it sold for $2500.


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 21, 2017)

When sorting sold items by price, items are grouped by ascending/descending sales price, not the original "buy it now". 
You can often get a fairly close estimate of selling price this way.


----------



## Crazy8 (Jan 21, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> When sorting sold items by price, items are grouped by ascending/descending sales price, not the original "buy it now".
> You can often get a fairly close estimate of selling price this way.




That is correct, for 3 months anyway.


----------



## John (Jan 21, 2017)

Clark58mx said:


> I've heard these aren't supposed to be polished, as they weren't polished new.



Reading the old Silver King advertisement it says "Throughout, the color of highly-polished silver"
But I have not talked with any Silver King expert here to know if its true.


----------



## Sped Man (Jan 21, 2017)

We must also remember that he isn't including the fork. Without the fork they usually go for a hundred dollars less. Hence that pushes the polishing fee to $1800


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Jan 21, 2017)

I


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Jan 21, 2017)

I've got $1000 burning a hole in my pocket and can't find a wingbar frame.....but $2500 is crazy


----------



## Sped Man (Jan 21, 2017)

Glenn Rhein said:


> I've got $1000 burning a hole in my pocket and can't find a wingbar frame.....but $2500 is crazy



IF you think finding a Wingbar frame is tough, try finding an Alexander Rocket Paris Texas frame. Those are rarer than hen teeth. Every year more Bluebirds and Wingbar bikes pop up than Rocket bikes.


----------



## pkleppert (Jan 22, 2017)

I sold one of these at MLC last year for $1200.  A fair price, I'm sure


----------



## Crazy8 (Jan 23, 2017)

Sellers other Wingbar, or as he calls it.  SchWingbar!
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=201791265733


----------



## BreezyRider (Mar 12, 2017)

SOLD - $1,850.00  Only $1,050 for the polishing labor.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikecrazy (Mar 12, 2017)

Gotta admit, those frames are Beautiful!


----------



## stoney (Mar 12, 2017)

Well I guess he got $1850 for it.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 13, 2017)

*FYI -- Another wingbar frame from a different seller on ebay sold for $2000.00 in the last few weeks ... and it wasn't polished .. rare frame .. price is what someone is willing to pay .. find one 

The wingbar frames are hard to come by & are really nice built up as a custom or as a original .. I built one up as a custom a few years back for a local Ink & Iron show - I ended up loving it & is one of my favorite builds to date & a keeper for sure 
*












WingbarHotRodWEB



__ cyclonecoaster.com
__ Jun 3, 2013


----------



## Barto (Mar 13, 2017)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> *FYI -- Another wingbar frame from a different seller on ebay sold for $2000.00 in the last few weeks ... and it wasn't polished .. rare frame .. price is what someone is willing to pay .. find one
> 
> The wingbar frames are hard to come by & are really nice built up as a custom or as a original .. I built one up as a custom a few years back for a local Ink & Iron show - I ended up loving it & is one of my favorite builds to date & a keeper for sure
> *
> ...



Wow, what do you have for tires and wheels on that bad boy??


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 13, 2017)

I got a set of 24" aluminum hoops - same ones used on Felt bicycles - had them polished & powder coated a iridescent blue to look like blue anno - laced in heavy duty stainless spokes to a felt high flange "Sheriff Star" polished hub in front - modern coaster brake rear with some 24" x 3" Felt thick brick tires - rides like a dream - Frank


----------



## ratrodz (Mar 14, 2017)

Guess I should sell one of my wingbar frames, lol!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 14, 2017)

ratrodz said:


> Guess I should sell one of my wingbar frames, lol!



You would just find two more to buy.  Dibs on the innie, or is it the outie, dimpled one!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 16, 2017)

I found one...in my attic!
Thank goodness as I don't have 1,850 right now and don't have to track down all those elusive parts either, whew!
Chris


----------

